# Rosalie dixler x kovachii pre-view



## Bjorn (Apr 29, 2014)

To my knowledge these are the first pictures of this cross, and I am looking forward to see them open. The plant was received from Alfredo Manrique in May 2012 at that time a small plant supposedly 2 years out of flask.

The first Picture is taken April 24th






the next one was taken April 28th





There are 3 buds visible on a very stiff and upright stem, some 50cm long. Today, or tomorrw will reveal the flower. Keep posted!


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2014)

looks great keep us posted


----------



## Secundino (Apr 29, 2014)

Already waiting!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 29, 2014)

Very excited. It's great there's more than one flower.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 29, 2014)

Interesting line of breeding. Looks like the flower color will be dark red.....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2014)

Looking very good so far.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Cool. Very exciting.


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh goodness, hurry up flower! The buds look HUGE to me.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 30, 2014)

Update April 29. Mugshots


----------



## Dido (Apr 30, 2014)

looks great


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 30, 2014)

Awwww. It's so shy!


----------



## abax (May 1, 2014)

O.K. flower, come outta there! All this drama is killing me. Bjorn, you're
a born showman.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 1, 2014)

abax said:


> O.K. flower, come outta there! All this drama is killing me. Bjorn, you're
> a born showman.



Not a Bjorn showman?


----------



## Heather (May 1, 2014)

LOL - nice looking color! Can't wait!


----------



## goldenrose (May 1, 2014)

color, multi floral and it looks like the shape will be decent, what more could you ask for!?


----------



## Bjorn (May 5, 2014)

More on 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=481919#post481919


----------



## Erythrone (May 5, 2014)

Very interesting cross!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2014)

The colour is great - holding it open with your hand is cheating! (LOL)


----------



## abax (May 9, 2014)

Well rose, you could ask for BIG and you'd get it. The bloom looks enormous and the color is WOW!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 9, 2014)

Wow! Very nice flower and colour!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2014)

Color looks wonderful.


----------

